# '36 Elgin Robin



## pedal_junky (May 11, 2015)

Happy to find some original paint under the red.




Got it together as a rider for now.


----------



## rollfaster (May 11, 2015)

Patience young man, progress is being made. Killer bike frank. Rob.


----------



## RJWess (May 11, 2015)

You really get a different perspective on the bike without the tank. Very cool frame!!!


----------



## mike j (May 11, 2015)

...and those tires too!!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 5, 2015)

Can't Wait for Updates!!!!
Love Those Elgins!!!!


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 8, 2015)

The red came off really easy only to reveal about 50% of the cream color underneath. Looks like it had been sanded pretty good before the red went on. Do you guys think whats left is original paint?


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 8, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> Do you guys think whats left is original paint?
> 
> Could be the Base Coat for the Stripping???
> I Like it Better than the Red!!!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 8, 2015)

I looks original to me. Cant wait to see it finished

A quick side note, I see that on your park tool stand you have the side with the crank that closes the clamp on the left side. I always keep mine on the right as you have more space to turn it because it clears the frame and I find it easier to hold the bike with my left hand and turn the crank with my right. I guarantee having the clamp crank on the right is way easier.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 8, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> I looks original to me. Cant wait to see it finished
> 
> A quick side note, I see that on your park tool stand you have the side with the crank that closes the clamp on the left side. I always keep mine on the right as you have more space to turn it because it clears the frame and I find it easier to hold the bike with my left hand and turn the crank with my right. I guarantee having the clamp crank on the right is way easier.




Yeah, I flip it depending on what I'm doing or what's going into the stand.


----------



## stezell (Jun 16, 2015)

Sharp looking project bike PJ! Don't really see you post anything on RRB anymore, I know you really don't know me but I use to like your bikes you had on their website. I actually got a prewar Elgin motobike project recently from CeeBee. Take care of yourself.
Sean


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks Sean, I'll look for your build over there.


----------

